# The rewards of recued dogs.



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I wish I had taken a picture of our rescued dog Nancy when we first had her as she is looking really fit and well now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She looks really well GG nice colouring too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautiful shiny coat and a real poser.:smile2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

A beautiful dog GG!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> I wish I had taken a picture of our rescued dog Nancy when we first had her as she is looking really fit and well now.


I've got photos of her :grin2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I've got photos of her :grin2:


Yes but they all of her soaking wet ,when dry her coat was very dull and her rear hunches very bony now she looks like a super hero. Perhaps that's somewhat of an exaggeration as I don't know what a super hero is really. :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You are a super hero GG! The rewards of taking on a rescue dog are huge but they can be very hard work. Nancy looks fantastic. I should think there is some Saluki in her genes?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> You are a super hero GG! The rewards of taking on a rescue dog are huge but they can be very hard work. Nancy looks fantastic. I should think there is some Saluki in her genes?


The vet in France thinks she is part French Shepard as she has quite large dew claws on her rear legs as this breed has, apparently they are also black and tan. Personally I think she is part ibix as I have never had a dog that can climb rock faces like Nancy ,the whippet just looks on in amazement and I stand there terrified.:surprise:

Re the Saluki you could right she has the deep chest and narrow hips of the running breeds, she gives the whippet a run for her money on the beach but then she cheats by running into the sea and there is no way the whippet is going to do that!:grin2:


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

patp said:


> You are a super hero GG! The rewards of taking on a rescue dog are huge but they can be very hard work. Nancy looks fantastic. I should think there is some Saluki in her genes?


I was just thinking the same from the markings around her eyes.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh yes, could be  We know them as the Beauceron, I believe.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Ooh yes, could be  We know them as the Beauceron, I believe.


Yes that's the breed, they are quite large dogs but Nancy isn't but saying that I did get to see one of her brothers and he was almost GS size.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our grandsons dog is a cross ridgeback 

His mum a ridgeback 

He was the runt of the litter but it was him our grandson chose 

So he’s a small ridgeback, his ridge prominent when he gets excited 

Such a love, but energy and speed amazing 

And he spends his days here, from 8 till 5 pm 

Company for shadow 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Dogs really can show absolute delight. When we adopted Nancy in Spain if we walked past a blade of grass( very rarely were we stayed) she would eat it with pleasure. Now in the UK she finds lots of grass to eat but we are now on a campsite in Cornwall and the dog walk is in two hay fields with very high grass, I don't think I have ever seen a dog run through grass with such excitement and so much pleasure! Mind you in four months, all being well, we will be back in Spain but then she will have the med to swim in.........she isn't too keen on the sea here.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Watch out for grass seed in her ears Gitty, especially barley grass.
Pity you didn't video her, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would have like to see it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow had a tendency to ear problem in one of his ears

Since our trip to Croatia and his constant swimming in the Adriatic He’s never had a problem 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bless her. So glad she finds such pleasure in the simple pleasure of running through grass. We should emulate them more.


----------

